# birthcontrol pills and ibs safe or not?



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been having irregular periods and the doctor suggested that I take a birth control pill called ortho tri-cyclen lo to regulate them. I am afraid that I'll have serious side effects since I usually get sick off of most meds, which he knows. I have also heard that it my cause weight gain to use certain birth control pills and I don't know if this is one that would cause that or not. Any suggestions anyone!


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

That's a good question. I'm going through the same thing. Hopefully it won't make you sick! I'm seeing my doctor next week about it cos my period makes my IBS worse. Good luck!!


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hi thereabout the weight gain - i was abit worried about that myself at first but i found out (from my doc and other sources







)that its not the *pills* that make u gain, they increase ur appetite and thus u eat more. i found my appetite went up slightly after i went on my pills but regulated after about 1-2 months (and having a bigger appetite isnt a prob if u eat healthily







) maybe u should ask ur doc for more info on the subject?Take careJulie


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

hey gals!I've been on Alesse for the past couple years and I don't think I could live w/o the pills(I also started taking them to regulate my cycle). I did notice that I gained some weight in my tummy, but I was back to normal after a month or so(makes sense now tho' that it was probably just the change in appetite..I never thought about that before!







). I was a wee bit more depressed for the 1st while too, but that went away after several weeks. They also help out w/ cramps, but not too much. Alesse is one of the lowest doses so it doesn't do much for the cramping. My IBS does still get worse around that time of the month. It's always very frustrating and everything I seem to eat doesn't want to agree w/ me, but I do know that exercising -being on a good workout scheldule helps a lot!! tata for now!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I have been on bc pills since 1992.I was on ortho tri-cyclin for 7 years when my body chemistry started to change.I went off the pill for 6 months and my IBS got much worse.My doctor put me on Yasmin and though it took a few months to really get the benefits,i am so much better now.I plan to stay on Yasmin as long as i can.My body is such a mess off the pill.I'm one of those people who have to stay on it.I would definately recommend Yasmin,but everybody is different.I got acne on ortho tri-cylin and before that i was on ortho-777 and got acne and i was sick all the time.So far Yasmin has had the least amount of side affects for me .I also gained 15 pounds on both the other pills,but not Yasmin.Good luck with whatever you choose to do  -Wendi-


----------



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all for your info. I feel so much better. I think I will talk to my doctor more about the situationand ask him about some of the pills that you have mentioned.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive been on Microgynon for about 4 months now and it helps with cramps and with my IBS ecause i KNOW exactly when to expect my period and i can be careful around that time.Make sure you ask your doc weather it will effect your stomach because sometimes hormones can do funny things to your IBS.Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey!I've been on ortho tri-cyclen for almost 3 years. I also plan to stay on it for as long as I can. Even though my IBS still gets worse around the time of my period, it's at least tolerable. I wouldn't worry so much about the weight gain, I gained about 5 pounds that I've never been able to lose, but that's all. There are also other options if Ortho doesn't work out for you, like the ones other people have mentioned. You might need to just try the wait-and-see method to find out which one works for you. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## saspie (Dec 5, 2003)

What works for one, may not neccesarily work for another , i was on diane for years (also known as dianette) i've been on yasmin 4 months and have now started getting abdominal pains, on my 7 free days, i have been in agony, its best to discuss it thoroughly with a doc, s/he knows best (hopefully) what'll work for you, theres more than just the pill though, injection, iud/iuc, implants. i'm going to the doc tommorow to discuss changfing my pill to something else in a hope my ibs will get better if i change. X


----------

